# Traeger Smoker



## MajorClementine (May 15, 2017)

My older brother is a vegetarian so I always get veggie inspiration when I go visit him. The newest delicious thing he introduced me to is smoked veggies. He picked up one of those non-stick bbq mats and uses it in his Traeger smoker. He cuts up whatever veggies he feels like. We used asparagus, broccoli, cauliflower, potatoes, squash, peppers, and mushrooms. Cover them well in olive oil, salt, pepper to taste and smoke them for 30 min or so until they are the texture you like. I HATE cauliflower but it was delicious like this. I'm not a big veggie eater but these are amazing. Thought I'd share for those of you who may not like veggies either. The smoky flavor is amazing.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2017)

Sounds really good. Always looking for different ways of cooking veggies , thanks for sharing


----------

